# How to: Four Handed Technique



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

[video=youtube;i4BYMvVvMg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4BYMvVvMg0[/video]

[video=youtube;Evh0plIXZEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evh0plIXZEs[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The second one is divine, especially the hand switching stuff, and it still sounds very musical.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

